# Waterproof Pocket Watch



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This was an early attempt at waterproofing, about 130 years ago. Been watching some pieces feverishly and some real nice ones I see.

This is 2 piece case, screw on front with a screw down crown with gasket


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Had no idea they made these. Probably too big to be kept in the little pocked inside a pair of speedos :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, a 130 year old screw down crown.

I'd never really thought about it but I think that I assumed that waterproofing was relatively modern and regarded wristwatches. To see this on a pocket watch is an eye opener for me.

That's excellent.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi James.

Another interesting pocket watch :thumbsup: What material have they used for the gasket(s) and how effective would you judge it to have been - e.g rain soaking in a pocket, accidentally falling in a pond whilst wearing it etc ............ ??

Regards

Julian L


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I think it would be just splash resistant. If dunked for a period it could get in around the crystal or the screw on front cover. I believe if I remember reading somewhere they used a wafer of leather in the end of the cap but don't quote me on that


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Thanks, I always thought Rolex used the screw-down crown for the first time. Do you have more photos of the watch?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Here 250295242865. I buy privately off the guy

Good ol born in the USA first, pffft Rolex


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Amazing! Rolex also claimed they invented the HEV until it was discovered it was actually made by Doxa and patented by Rolex. Now the screw-down crown is made by an obscure US factory for the first time. And there is a proof to it. Excuse my Stella-induced enthusiasm but I think you have a very-very-very interesting piece there. Not only this, but it will completely blow (like a bomb, actually) the story that Rolex built the first waterproof watch by using a screw-down crown.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Its not my piece! I passed on it but see it went for over $500 which was not bad at all. I just like to point it out when I see the odd goodie


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Interesting post again there James.

I had a look at his other watches for sale and saw he has a nice Hamilton that I'd be interested in bidding on. You say you've used him before, any problems or should I just bid at it and think happy thoughts?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

sent you a message. probably the best and most american pocket watches out there only 2 of maybe 20 did not come from him


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

And another although this one is stripped. The leather gasket also missing but not important at this point with the piece. Just noticed it in my travels this eve. About 129 years old American piece 

hmm, every day I go through the same weird routine and enjoy looking


----------

